# Gentoo User Treffen am 17.03.2006 im Stuk in Leipzig

## blubbi

Hallo allezusammen,

ich bin mit ein paar Gentoo Kollegen aus dem Kreis Halle/Leipzig am planen für ein Usertreffen das in Halle (Saale) oder Leipzig stattfinden soll.

So nachdem das ja alles nicht so geklappt hat mit der Demokratie lege ich jetzt einfach ein Datum fest....

17. März 2006 UHR 19:00 CET [MEZ] 

Das Treffen findet in Leipzig statt.

Die Location (vorgeschlagen von knorke und somit festgelegt):

Stuk (http://www.stuk-leipzig.de/)

Nürnberger Str. 42

04103 Leipzig

So wer kommen will soll kommen,

Wäre dennoch nett, wenn ihr euch hier melden würdet wenn ihr kommt.

Bis dann blubbiLast edited by blubbi on Thu Feb 09, 2006 9:52 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## ahorn

ich ahorn, dabei sein tun.

gute idee!

----------

## dertobi123

Sagt Bescheid, wenn ein Termin steht. Wir setzen dann gerne eine Ankündigung auf gentoo.de  :Smile: 

----------

## knorke

ich würd auch mal rum schauen, wenn ich zeit finde.

cu

knorke

----------

## blubbi

Wie siehts denn mit Terminvorschlägen aus?

Alles was nach dem 9.12 liegt ist erst mal positiv.

Aber ich denke es werden so viele Feiern sein je witer es gegen Weihnachten geht, das es evtl sinnvoller ist das ins neue Jahr zu verschieben.

Also ich wäre für ein Date im Späten Januar.

Grüße

blubbi

----------

## ahorn

Ich würde das Wochenende 7./8. Januar bevorzugen. Ist auch noch die Frage ob wir inne Kneipe gehn oder lieber in ein ruhigeres Restaurante wo man sich auch gegenseitig versteht.

----------

## blubbi

Okay, das passt.

Ich bin für eine ruhiges Ambiente. Etwas lala im Hintergrund ist net schlecht, aber wirklich _dezent_

Ich habe keine Lust ohne Stimme nach hause zu kommen.

Also hier in Halle wäre das Lulja ganz nett.

----------

## ahorn

Hast du dazu ne URL? Ich weiß net wo das ist.

----------

## misterjack

Also wenn das in Leipzig stattfinden sollte, wäre ich dabei. Halle nicht, da kein Bock erst Zug zu fahren und DB Geld in den Rachen zu werfen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blubbi

Ich würde sagen wir lassen es da statfinden wo die meisten herkommen. Wenn sich mehr Leute aus der Leipziger Gegend melden, dann in Leipzig, ansonsten in Halle.

Zum Lulja kann ich nur sagen das es in der Kleinen Ullrich Str. ist. Ne Webpage hab ich auch nicht gefunden.

Grüße

blubbi

Ach ja, Termin fänd ich den 7.01.06 nicht schlecht, was sagt ihr dazu?

----------

## blubbi

So, wäre schön, wenn alle mal am Datumsvoting mittmachen würden.

Bis dann

blubbi

----------

## ahorn

wir sollten uns dann auf leipzig einigen, da es wahrscheinlich dort mehr betreffen würde?

----------

## blubbi

Okay, ich bin auch für Leipzig!

Damit wäre Leipzig gebucht... allerdings hätte ich dann gern Vorschläge für leipziger Kneipen.

----------

## knorke

 *blubbi wrote:*   

> Okay, ich bin auch für Leipzig!
> 
> Damit wäre Leipzig gebucht... allerdings hätte ich dann gern Vorschläge für leipziger Kneipen.

 

bayrischer bahnhof. da gibts gose.

oder eher was kleineres?

die sinfonie? aber die is bissel teuer...

mir ist fast alles recht, solange wir nicht im bayerhaus oder proll-spizz landen...  :Wink: 

mfg

knorke

----------

## ahorn

sollte möglichst ruhig sein, würd ich jetz mal sagen.

die hallenser (ka wieviele das sind) sollten also mal schauen wie wir am besten per dahin kommem, stichwort: wer fährt?

----------

## blubbi

Mhh, da ich Autofahrer bin hab ich keine Ahnung wie die Bahn da fährt... wenn man ja zu mehreren ist dann wird das ja wieder billiger....

Autofahren wäre auch möglich, aber da sollten wir losen... ich hab schon lust auf ein paar Gläschen GinTonic oder Wein  :Wink: 

So ihr lieben Bahnfahrer, wie lange fährt denn die Bahn, und wie ist die Verbindung  Location <--> Bahn?

grüße

blubbi

----------

## industrie13

 *knorke wrote:*   

> bayrischer bahnhof. da gibts gose.
> 
> oder eher was kleineres?
> 
> die sinfonie? aber die is bissel teuer...
> ...

 

in der gottschedstraße die "luise" ist z.B. ganz gemütlich oder "markt9" (neben dem spizz) ... also im barfussgäßchen oder in der gottschedstraße sollte man auf alle fälle fündig werden  ... sofern man nicht zu einer wochenendlichen tageszeit kommt, wo mal wieder alles gnadenlos überfüllt ist  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ahorn

also jungs wo und wann in leipzig?

ich würde sagen die hallenser vereinbaren ne kutsche.

----------

## misterjack

also wann und wo ist mir rille  :Very Happy: 

kenne mich mit den ruhigen Locations eh nicht besonders aus und abends habe ich meistens zeit  :Wink:  bringe wahrscheinlich noch einen gentooler mit, wenn es an einem wochenende stattfindet

----------

## ahorn

dann setz ich jetzt den 16.01.2006 (Montag) als Datum fest. Jetzt muss nur noch ein Leipziger eine ruhige Kneipe festlegen.

----------

## blubbi

Montags????

Also ich wäre eher für ein Wochenende, Freitags, Samstags oder sowas..

der 14. Wäre doch echt gut, oder?

----------

## misterjack

jo 14. wäre besser, da kann ich mich danach gleich weiter besaufen :hrhr:

----------

## ahorn

am 14. konnte knorke nicht. Also wir sollten uns langsam mal einigen und brauchen ne kneipe.

----------

## blubbi

Mhhh, also auf jeden Fall nen Freitag oder Samstag.....

Wann ist mir dann eigentlich ega.

Ich kan nicht am 28.01

Kneipe soll sich einer aus Leipzig melden.

Ich kenn da zu wenig... und da ich Jazz liebe würde mir das Spitz gefallen..

----------

## knorke

 *blubbi wrote:*   

> Mhhh, also auf jeden Fall nen Freitag oder Samstag.....
> 
> Wann ist mir dann eigentlich ega.
> 
> Ich kan nicht am 28.01
> ...

 

das spizz erinnert mich immer an eine mitropa-gaststätte.

laut, verraucht und hohe decken.

ausserdem rennen da ganz komische leute rum, yuppies und andere die nur zum sehen und gesehen werden im spizz sitzen. ich finde den laden abartig und bin eher für eine der o.g. kneipen... mir gleich welche...

ist nun der 16. fest? ich wäre dafür.

----------

## blubbi

16. ist schlecht... ich hab Training und am 28. Turnier.. das kann ich unmöglich ausfallen lassen!

Wenn nicht müssen wir es weiter nach hinten verschieben.

----------

## industrie13

 *knorke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> das spizz erinnert mich immer an eine mitropa-gaststätte.
> 
> laut, verraucht und hohe decken.
> ...

 

dem kann ich nun ganz und gar nicht zustimmen, finde es eher sehr gemütlich ... aber abgesehen davon ist es vielleicht wirklich zu laut für ein Treffen. Auf jeden Fall sollten wir uns schon mal darauf einstellen, dass wir es nicht jedem Geschmack werden rechtmachen können.

Ich werfe jetzt einfach nochmal das 'Barfusz' (1-2 Häuser neben dem Spizz) in die Diskussion ... hat ebenfalls einen hohen Gemütlichkeitsfaktor bei angenehmer Athmosphäre ... und da dürften, Knorke entgegenkommend, auch weniger "Yuppies" rumhängen. Falls keiner einen besseren Gegenvorschlag bringt, würde ich sagen, legen wir das jetzt einfach mal unverbindlich fest ... sonst diskutieren wir noch 2007 über einen geeigneten Ort *g*.

Was den Termin angeht, sagt mal, wie es bei euch am 11., 18. oder 25. Februar so ab ca. 15Uhr aussieht ... das sind allesamt Samstage

----------

## blubbi

So nachdem das ja alles nicht so geklappt hat mit der Demokratie lege ich jetzt einfach ein Datum fest....

17. März 2006 UHR 19:00 CET [MEZ] 

Das Treffen findet in Leipzig statt.

Die Location (vorgeschlagen von knorke und somit festgelegt):

Stuk (http://www.stuk-leipzig.de/)

Nürnberger Str. 42

04103 Leipzig

So wer kommen will soll kommen,

Wäre dennoch nett, wenn ihr euch hier melden würdet wenn ihr kommt.

Bis dann blubbi

----------

## ahorn

Motto-Party

März 17, 2006 (21:00)

Deutsche Schlager sterben nie!!! Bunter Abend mit Spielen und Cocktail- Specials.

;D

----------

## blubbi

 *ahorn wrote:*   

> Motto-Party
> 
> März 17, 2006 (21:00)
> 
> Deutsche Schlager sterben nie!!! Bunter Abend mit Spielen und Cocktail- Specials.
> ...

 

Habs auch grad gesehen.... wir sollten spontan umplannen oder uns erst mal da treffen... und dann ne neue Kneipe suchen?

Dabei hatte ich noch mit denen telephoniert, aber das war auch schon ne Woche oder Zwei her.... ist ja toll.

Vorschläge bitte SCHNELL!!!

----------

## dertobi123

Ihr seid im GWN: http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20060313-newsletter.xml#doc_chap3

----------

## blubbi

Vielen Dank!

Ich hoffe es kommen ein paar Leute!

Grüße

blubbi

----------

## misterjack

ich wollte gerne kommen, aber

 *ahorn wrote:*   

> Deutsche Schlager sterben nie!!! Bunter Abend mit Spielen und Cocktail- Specials.

 

zählt nun neben volksmusik zu den musikrichtungen, die ich absolut nicht ausstehen kann  :Wink: 

----------

## blubbi

Darum sag ich ja spontan umbuchen, aber ich würde sagen wir treffe uns da und ziehen dann um!

Da der Termin und die Location im GWN stehen....

Ich habe auch keine lust mir die Ohren vollheulen zu lassen von irgendwelchen möchtegern Sängern....

----------

## ahorn

erstmal dort treffen, die gaudi soll jetz erst später dort losgehen

----------

## blubbi

Gut gut, also bleibt es erstmal bei der Lokation, alles andere dan vor ort.

----------

## blubbi

Wer kommt den alles aus Halle?

Ich frag mal wegen Fahrgemeinschaft.

Grüße

blubbi

----------

## frenkx

Bin extra aus Dresden angereist, war ne halbe Stunde später da und im Stuk wusste niemand was vom Treffen. Im Bayerischen Bahnhof (war ja mal als Alternative angedacht) hatte ich auch niemanden getroffen... Schade. Vielleicht ein andermal? Wäre jedenfalls cool gewesen evtl. Änderungen im Plan hier hinzuschreiben oder den Leuten vom Stuk Bescheid zu sagen, hab noch eine weitere Person getroffen die genauso verloren dort rumstand.

----------

## blubbi

Okay, das passiert wenn man sich nicht meldet.... ich war um 19:15 Uhr da... bin geblieben bis um 20:15 Uhr...

Die zewei auf die ich gesetzt hatte das die auf jeden fall kommen haben mich auch versetzt, also sind wir dann so um 20:15 abgedampft... klar das da keiner was von wusste... von den Leuten.. ich bin dazugekommen wie da ne Band aufgebaut hat... einen davon kannte ich sogar aus Halle vom Salsa... da hab ich mich mit nen paar unterhalten ob denn schon jem nachgefragt hatte etc... nixx keiner da..

und wie gesagt, da ich kein feedback im Forum bekommen habe VON NIEMANDEM, wollte ich mir das im STUK nicht länger antun.

Das ganze ist mehr als dumm gelaufen aber dazu sag ich NUR:

BEVOR JEM MECKERT, SCHAUT EUCH AN WIE LANGE ES BEKANNT WAR! ES STAND AUCH ÜBERALL DAS ICH GERNE FEEDBACK GEHABT HÄTTE. ABER ES SCHEINT NIEMAND INTERESSE GEHABT ZU HABEN. ICH FINDE DAS SEHR ÄRGERLICH UND BIN ENTTÄUSCHT.

Ich bin sozusagen auch um sonst da hingefahren, hab mich durch den Stau in Leipzig gequalt (wo auch immer der um die Uhrzeit her kam) und bin wie ein Vollidiot nach Hause gefahren.... Das nächste mal einfach im Forum zusagen, oder sonst wie anmerken das man kommt.... ist doch nicht so schwer, oder?

LAST POST TO THIS TOPICK.... never gonna try such a thing again.

Regards

blubbi

----------

## frenkx

Tja, tut mir auch leid. Hatte mich kurzfristig entschieden doch noch hinzufahren, sah ja ausserdem nach einem größeren Treffen aus zu dem ich dann, nach meinem Plan, einfach dazustoßen wollte. Die Band hatte ich auch gesehen, an der Bar wusste niemand etwas.... Deswegen meine Enttäuschung und auch Ärger.

Aber vielleicht klappt es ja doch einmal... Kopf nicht hängen lassen.... und es meckert ja auch niemand  :D

----------

## blubbi

Wie das mit der Band kam, weiss ich auch nicht, ich hatte da ein paar Wochen vorher angerufen um sicherzugehen das da keine Party ist oder sowas... und dann schau ich bzw, ahorn hats auch gesehen in den Kalender das da doch ne Fete steigt.

Jetzt könnt ihr euch auch vorstellen warum da niemand was von meinem Anruf wusste, denn Vorbestellen brauchte ich nicht... und anscheinend war der mit dem ich telefoniert hatte nicht da.

Naja, evtl. erbarmt sich mal jem. anders soetwas zu planen. Aber ich emfehle dann, das man das nur macht, wenn man auch 100% zusagen im Forum hat... ich bin da schon mit nem komischn gefühl hingefahren als ahorn mir ne SMS geschrieben hat, das er nicht kommen kann. Dann hab ich da ne 3/4 Stunde alleine rumgesessen, Laptop auf Tisch.... zu glück nicht aufgebaut... ich glaub die hätten mich da dann  rausgeschmissen (komische Leute da) und habe mit meinem PDA rumgespiet, naja hatte auch was gutes, jetzt sind fast alle Kontakte gruppiert.

Bis dann

blubbi

----------

